# Iron ore slag for substrate



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

It is essentially the same as black beauty sand blasting media. Some say it is ok, some say not. Do a search for it and read for yourself.


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

It's sharp so if your planning on bottom dwellers or anything that likes to root around in the substrate for food I wouldn't us it. Other than that it's just like any other 1mm-3mm substrate.

- Brad


----------



## BDChzHd (Mar 28, 2007)

I have some of the black beauty sand blasting media that I am going to try using in my next setup ~ if I ever find the time to get it started . . . I ran some tests on it and found no problems with the batch I have, but am not sure how consistent it is from batch-to-batch. As Over_Stocked mentioned, do some research to see what others experiences with it have been and you will probably want to run some of your own tests on it also, just to be sure.

It does make a beautiful substrate especially in a planted tank. (I think it looks even better when it is in the aquarium than it does when it is dry!) However, as Brad pointed out, it is sharp and would not be the most appropriate choice for bottom dwellers so plan your stocking carefully.

**** luck, and let us know how it turns out for you!


Brain Dead . . .


----------



## Lab_Rat (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I just searched Black beauty sand and it sounds like that is a coal slag. Sounds different than iron ore slag. I was hoping the iron ore slag would be good for plants as an iron rich substrate. Hopefully they'll have samples so I can see how sharp it is. If I do try it I will not likely keep bottom dwellers on it if it is sharp.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Iron Ore slag is not going to be bio available to plants, so it will have minimal impact. The real concern is other metals that could be mixed in.


----------

